# Lakers looking to add D12 & CP3?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It’s Showtime!
> 
> Or, at least, its latest incarnation hopes it still is, as a brilliant dawn rises once again over Lakerdom …
> 
> ...


http://sheridanhoops.com/2011/11/28...lakerdom-150-mill-profits-dwight-and-cp3-too/


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

:hano:


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Yea........that won't be happening.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Insert stupid gif here


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what do you call it when a person gets something 180 degrees exactly wrong? the new CBA actually closes the distance between the rich and the poor making it more difficult and more expensive to operate over the cap - that was the whole point of the last 6 months


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

> the Lakers could offer Andrew Bynum for Dwight and Pau Gasol for CP3, or vice versa.


Stop it, I already have a good sig.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> Stop it, I already have a good sig.


Use this one-

http://www.basketballforum.com/6691404-post232.html

or

http://www.basketballforum.com/6689847-post28.html


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I say we push hard for Dwight then try to lure Deron over as a FA. If Paul heads to NY I doubt Deron wants to deal with the new look Knicks, Heat and Bulls in the same conference when the West would be a bit easier to get through. OKC is the only team that will be formidable for a while. Possibly the young Clippers with Griffin too.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

With Jim Buss running things I just think like a damn fool he is gonna ride with Bynum no matter what. he drafted him and will try and prove this big point with him. I like Andrew but if we got a chance to get Howard and by all indications he wants to play for the Lakers we should ship him out fast. 

No chance cp3 ends up here. no way.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you contradict yourself there - if Buss is going to ride with Drew then Paul is exactly the kind of player (imagine Paul and Drew running the P&R for the next 8 years *) he should be going after and one that addresses our most immediate need

(* reportedly Brown is going to run a double post, P&R heavy offense)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Use this one-
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/6691404-post232.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If y'all get either you should be doing backflips that whole day


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/story/16299009/postups-free-agency-signing-days-away-but-frenzy-exists



> New rules on free agency and trades that blunt the advantage of sign-and-trades and diminish extensions teams can offer their impending free agents have forced the Orlando Magic to weigh their options with Dwight Howard much sooner than they expected. Among the chatter Wednesday was a growing belief among league executives that Howard's situation will have a domino effect on free-agent big men like Nene, Tyson Chandler and Marc Gasol (who is restricted). Magic GM Otis Smith told the Orlando Sentinel that he's not ruling out trading Howard but that he won't make any decisions before speaking with the All-Star center, who has an opt-out after the season. Players will be permitted to train on their own at team practice facilities Thursday, but still cannot speak with or work with team personnel.
> 
> • *It's no surprise to anyone that the Lakers will be one of the primary suitors in a possible trade for Howard, and a person with knowledge of the team's strategy told CBSSports.com that executive Jim Buss finally has dropped his opposition to trading center Andrew Bynum "for the right deal." That's code for "a deal for Dwight Howard," and it's clear from those familiar with Howard's thinking that he'd like to join the Lakers. Bynum may or may not be on the Magic's list of suitable replacements for Howard in a potential deal that also would have to include young players on rookie contracts and draft picks. The Bucks' Andrew Bogut may be a better fit, a notion that has conjured speculation in the agent community of a three-team deal that would land Bynum in Milwaukee, Bogut in Orlando and Howard in L.A.* The Lakers' arena mates at Staples Center, the Clippers, also are believed to be willing to do whatever it takes to get Howard. The Clips have both the cap space to land Howard next summer and plenty of assets to entice Orlando, including Eric Gordon, Al-Farouq Aminu and a signed-and-traded DeAndre Jordan. Cap-space and asset-wise, few teams are in as good a shape as the Clippers over the next two years. If only they could use the amnesty provision on owner Donald Sterling.


Apparently Jim Buss actually has a brain...

More in link


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's huge news. Now that Jimmay woke up out of his haze we can play ball.

But I don't understand how Bogut is a better option than Bynum. How did Milwaukee even get involved


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Could Jennings possibly be involved too??


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7wrnmv2

Do it Mitch!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7wrnmv2
> 
> Do it Mitch!


I like how that gives us -2 wins.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7wrnmv2
> 
> Do it Mitch!


Lets not get too greedy man. I'll gladly take one of Howard, Paul, or Williams, preferably the big man.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I actually do like our chances with Dwight, not so much with CP3 though. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Use the 4th team to make the deal work.

Lakers get D12 and CP3

Clippers get Bynum (just an example)

Magic get Jordan/Metta Peace/fillers

Hornets get Clippers unprotected first round pick/Mo Williams

Lakers starters:

Gasol/Howard/Odom
Kobe/Chris Paul


----------

